# pike island dam



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

white bass are being caught by the hundreds down pike island, with a sauger and walleye here and there. I went today for about 2 hours caught over 20 white bass and a sauger. Others are catching some sauger in good numbers, which is a good sign the water is cooling down.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I fish the meldahl dam a lot. Pike island is way too far. Just curious what do you consider a good day at pike island?


----------



## ohiocarpenter (Nov 2, 2009)

are you fishing from a boat or shore


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the report!!!,,, ABOUT TIME The river fishing starts. YAAAHOOOO!
Erie is blown out just about every day!

lol, WHEN WE GET OUR FISHING PIER AT CUMBERLAND (hint)
*LIFE WILL BE GOOD!!*
By-The-Way,,, 
What's needed in catching those white bass
at Pike? 
You Casting or drifting a floater?
Any size to 'em?
Thanks,,,


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

i'm fishing from shore, and as I said I am catching over 20 white bass within an hour or half with some sauger mixed in there as well. Today I got 6 white bass 4 sauger and a 17 inch walleye within an hour and a half. Other guys who stay loger are catchin more sauger and walleye as well.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Thanks for the report!!!,,, ABOUT TIME The river fishing starts. YAAAHOOOO!
> Erie is blown out just about every day!
> 
> lol, WHEN WE GET OUR FISHING PIER AT CUMBERLAND (hint)
> ...


the white bass will hit anything from live shad, which a lot of guys were using, to shallow running crank baits and twister tails. I cast from shore using a shallow diving crank bait or a small rapala rattle trap. Imitation minnows with a paddle tail tipped on a jig head will work to. They range in size from 6-9 inches.


----------



## ohiocarpenter (Nov 2, 2009)

are you fishing late evening? i have a boat would that help or not


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

there is a little beach area where I wade to the right of the fishing pier down there, but boats aren't allowed up to a certain buoy below the dam. I do see guys fishing the shoreline a couple hundred yards down from the dam, which you could access with a boat, but right now the best fishing is by the dam which is easily accessible on foot. Although with a fish finder you might be able to track down some bigger walleye downstream from the dam. I fish from 4 or 5 o'clock until usually about 7:30. Guys tell me though the morning is good to, they seem to shut off as it turns pitch black but I've never stayed later than 8 to find out. Hope this helps.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

White bass by the hundreds but only 20 in 2 hours and 6 in 1.5hrs? That's far from "by the hundred". Hopefully it'll pick up soon.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> White bass by the hundreds but only 20 in 2 hours and 6 in 1.5hrs? That's far from "by the hundred". Hopefully it'll pick up soon.


Uhh, not really. If you catch 10 an hour and fish 10 hours, that's 100. Or 10 guys each catch 10 fish an hour for 10 hours, thats 1000. Just sayin........


----------



## ohiocarpenter (Nov 2, 2009)

got mehooked maybe we could get together sometime to go i never fished the river before but am working at cardinal power plant and will be there for awhile work dayshift pm your number if you want i just bought a 20ft starcraft walleye boat


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

yea seems like its starting to heat up again since we got this cooler weather in...i'll try to be down there this weekend, maybe... good luck to all


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I Fish said:


> Uhh, not really. If you catch 10 an hour and fish 10 hours, that's 100. Or 10 guys each catch 10 fish an hour for 10 hours, thats 1000. Just sayin........


That's the dumbest response ever. Who is gonna fish for 10 hours to catch only 10 white bass an hour and then have the audacity to say they being caught by the hundreds? Considering the action that happens down at Pike, when you hear something like "being caught by the hundreds", they are in there thick and him saying they are being caught by the hundreds and only manage 6 in 1.5 hrs, that's very misleading.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Legend,

I have fished the pier tons of times in the winter where I have caught 20 or so sauger in a couple hours and there are 15 guys on the pier doing about the same as me. Would I be wrong in saying they were being caught by the hundreds?

I understand what your saying though. I have been at Pike Island and caught 100+ white bass in a day before. You are catching them literally every cast and if you were fishing 2 jigs you would catch them 2 at a time. That is when they are in their really thick.

Jake


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Buckeye,

Everyone knows that when the white bass are on they are on and it is by the hundreds. Every other species are as you say, 20 or so and that is considered good but not for white bass. If I could get 10 walleye in an hour I'd say it was good. They are a harder species to get though compared to white bass. It all depends on the species and for white bass, 6 in 1.5 hrs is not by the "hundreds".


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

figure of speech fellas, over a matter of days though they are being caught in the hundreds. One guy told me he caught 62 one morning. So I'm sure if you stayed all day breaking a hundred would be easy especially with everyone else there catching them to.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

bout time!!!!!! im a comming!!!!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

legendaryyaj said:


> White bass by the hundreds but only 20 in 2 hours and 6 in 1.5hrs? That's far from "by the hundred". Hopefully it'll pick up soon.


I went to pike island today me and two buddies and caught literally over a hundred white bass today on live minnows and live shad! Oh yeah almost forgot 8 walleye from 24" to 15", 2 decent sauger, 6 smallies, a few skip jack, achannel, a flathead and one big drum! Instead of worrying about how things are worded you might want to check it out first!!!! Saugeye Sam the big sauger arent biting real good but the eyes are heating up if you can get to pike in the next couple of days pm me and i will tell you how to catch them eyes! I can't go got a date with a tree ! At least on saturday!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like some good news to me!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my son and his friends will be there in morning. husky jr. ill try if i feel better.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

lil goose said:


> Instead of worrying about how things are worded you might want to check it out first!!!!


That is another ridiculously stupid comment to to say back when you don't have to make the 2hr drive. I'm not going to make a 2hr drive to catch 6 white bass in 1.5hrs. Does no one here catch my drift on bad reports?

Considering your report though, it seems like it just might be worth it. Thanks!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

if ya don t like the reports.......stop reading!!!!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

at last count at 3pm....12 sauger and over 70 white bass and some skippies.nice sauger.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I must have gotten there too late for the good action, I showed up about 5:30pm and stayed til dark. I fished in the rocks below the dam and got 1 sauger and 10 whitebass. Most of the fish came right before dark. I was talking to a guy next to me who said earlier in the day the fishing was much better and there were shad all in the rocks but when I got there I didn't see any shad around and the fishing was slow. Right before dark some bait moved in and the fishing picked up. We are supposed to get some rain possibly today and tomorrow so I may try again on Thursday.

Jake


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

final count......21 sauger....80 some white bass,mostly small. kept 11. i cat,1 carp and 7 skippies. still need to turn on,but its comming!!!


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

against my better judgement I went to the dam today and fished in the rain. Did terriable but a guy next to me was catchin sauger in good numbers after the storm hit, and hit a nice size 6-7 pound walleye at 7:30. Best walleye I've ever seen caught there. Fish was caught on a lucky craft walleye diver or at least resembled one.


----------

